# How to install Flash on CM9?



## PhilyP (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey! How do I get flash player to install with CM9? It says my device is not compatible on the market place...Thanks!


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

make sure you have the DPI set to 160 ....


----------



## PhilyP (Jan 24, 2012)

ok ill set it back and try again.


----------



## PhilyP (Jan 24, 2012)

Still says device is not compatible. Hmmm


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

are you sure the DPI is set to 160 ? or else google for flash player 11.1 ics apk


----------

